# Advise sorted - whining noise



## Blueboy20 (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi, I own a mk2 8j tdi Quattro, it has a whine appears in 5 at 33 mph and in 6 38 mph and disappears as you accelerate through as you accelerate to higher speeds.Appears to be from the back of car or transmission tunnel
My garage is struggling to identify the source - car has full Audi service history, haldex oil changed two years ago !

It's annoying anybody had this problem no the answer ?
Thanks b


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  put a post in the mk2 section should get more help there


----------

